# Hawick " aire"



## peecee (Sep 19, 2019)

Stayed last night at the very excellent Motor home area in Hawick , I was a little confused as one sign said 24 hours and another 48 hours. As I was going into the town I called at the local Town Hall information office and asked clarification .The gentleman behind the desk didn't know but he rang me on my mobile some ten minutes later confirming that it is  officially 24 hours but gave me permission to stay the extra 24.

Hats off to the local authority for recognizing both the need and benefits of this venture and for a rarely displayed show of common sense to the rule book.

The toilet facilities remain immaculate due in a major part to the Lady and Gentleman cleaners who were unwavering away at 07.00 this morning . Wouldn't it be nice if all local Authorities got their act together.


----------



## Farman (Sep 19, 2019)

The motorhome area at Hawick has been in place for quite a few years now.
When it first started I was hoping other towns may have followed suit. Sadly not the case.
As mentioned above ,common sense is rarely displayed by local authorities. Good on Hawick for having that elusive common sense and foresight.


----------



## The laird (Sep 19, 2019)

Farman said:


> The motorhome area at Hawick has been in place for quite a few years now.
> When it first started I was hoping other towns may have followed suit. Sadly not the case.
> As mentioned above ,common sense is rarely displayed by local authorities. Good on Hawick for having that elusive common sense and foresight.


Well said


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 19, 2019)

Did you have any problem with the boy racers ?

Last time we stayed it was bloody awful to the point of me calling rhe police when their " game " got dangerous.

Seeing how close they could get to us at what seemed like 50MPH +.

The police never came and we will never go back there.


----------



## alcam (Sep 19, 2019)

Hawick used (?) to be like a wild west , frontier type town . Probably better nowadays . It does seem as though the council are forward thinking . Shame if this spoiled by a few wanchors .
Police station used to be a training centre , was , unfortunately , difficult to avoid the polis at one time !


----------



## peecee (Sep 20, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Did you have any problem with the boy racers ?
> 
> Last time we stayed it was bloody awful to the point of me calling rhe police when their " game " got dangerous.
> 
> ...


No sign of any Boy racers ...perhaps they grew up ..or maybe they are incapacitated due to ineptitude!


----------



## peecee (Sep 20, 2019)

alcam said:


> Hawick used (?) to be like a wild west , frontier type town . Probably better nowadays . It does seem as though the council are forward thinking . Shame if this spoiled by a few wanchors .
> Police station used to be a training centre , was , unfortunately , difficult to avoid the polis at one time !


Well arguably it IS a frontier town but everyone seemed quite pleasant ....I did play Rugby here some 40 years ago and did get battered a bit ...but I Don't bear a grudge .


----------



## alcam (Sep 20, 2019)

peecee said:


> Well arguably it IS a frontier town but everyone seemed quite pleasant ....I did play Rugby here some 40 years ago and did get battered a bit ...but I Don't bear a grudge .


Guessing its better to park here midweek rather than weekend ?
Yes rugby in Hawick is/was taken very seriously


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 20, 2019)

Agreed possibly West Lothian and others could take a look and learn.
But I am not holding my breath on that one any time soon.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 20, 2019)

I take it you mean East Lothian?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 20, 2019)

caledonia said:


> I take it you mean East Lothian?



Yep, just edited my post.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 20, 2019)

As others have said these borders towns can get a bit exciting at pub emptying time. Personally I would rather spend the night at Craik forest just down the road.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 22, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Did you have any problem with the boy racers ?
> 
> Last time we stayed it was bloody awful to the point of me calling rhe police when their " game " got dangerous.
> 
> ...



Totally agree.We went early last year and the local youth (commonly refered to as the boy racers) drove us mad racing through car park just behind motorhomes until past 3 am in the morning.Doing donuts tyre spins you name it. It was hell.A shame really because we expected better the way it is advertised to welcome us.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 22, 2019)

peecee said:


> No sign of any Boy racers ...perhaps they grew up ..or maybe they are incapacitated due to ineptitude!


 you were lucky others including us werent and would never return sadly!


----------



## peecee (Sep 22, 2019)

mickymost said:


> you were lucky others including us werent and would never return sadly!


Perhaps I was lucky but you can only speak as you find.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 22, 2019)

The last time I parked in an area frequented by boy racers,I stormed out the van...and watched the fun. I was once young too you know,many people seem to forget they're in their back yard not vice versa.


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 22, 2019)

Jedburgh also welcomes us. There are often a half dozen over nighting in the main carpark in the shadow of the Abby ruins.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2019)

So does Kelso next to the garden centre.
And Kelso is a lovely town to visit.
It seems that the borders council see us for what we are.
Whereas East Lothian reckon that we are tinkers and freeloaders to be dealt with.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 22, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Did you have any problem with the boy racers ?
> 
> Last time we stayed it was bloody awful to the point of me calling rhe police when their " game " got dangerous.
> 
> ...


Tip always carry some barley and a biro shell,when you ph police say you are going to shoot some one,they will be there in a flash and when they ask for you to hand over the gun just say who said anything about a gun ,then show them your barley shooter.


----------



## peecee (Sep 22, 2019)

Asterix said:


> The last time I parked in an area frequented by boy racers,I stormed out the van...and watched the fun. I was once young too you know,many people seem to forget they're in their back yard not vice versa.


I can understand folk being annoyed and perhaps a little intimidated at times but I have found if you have a bit crack with them and humanize yourself the kids are ok.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2019)

Asterix said:


> The last time I parked in an area frequented by boy racers,I stormed out the van...and watched the fun. I was once young too you know,many people seem to forget they're in their back yard not vice versa.



Yes I was young once, but I could not afford a car.
But if I did have a car then, I doubt if I would have enjoyed scaring Motorhome users in carparks, dumping litter all over the place, exposing myself in a public place to urinate, or drinking all night then driving off to possibly kill an innocent road user or two.
You enjoy the “fun” asterix, but just remember such behaviour has consequences.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 22, 2019)

peecee said:


> I can understand folk being annoyed and perhaps a little intimidated at times but I have found if you have a bit crack with them and humanize yourself the kids are ok.


They are similar to us enjoying their love of motor vehicles. The difference is we sleep in ours and they street race in theirs.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 22, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Yes I was young once, but I could not afford a car.
> But if I did have a car then, I doubt if I would have enjoyed scaring Motorhome users in carparks, dumping litter all over the place, exposing myself in a public place to urinate, or drinking all night then driving off to possibly kill an innocent road user or two.
> You enjoy the “fun” asterix, but just remember such behaviour has consequences.




Fisherman I agree.Yes I was also young once but didnt behave in this manner and I did own a car being a banger i/e a cheap Viva which was all I could afford.I didnt go to car parks to do donuts play, loud music,chuck my Mc Donalds wrappers out the window or Pee up the rear of someones property.And todays generation do have some responsible members of society who can behave.Unfortunately there are gangs who get together to be annoying to others.I agree with Asterix that we are in THEIR back yard but it doesnt excuse their annoying behaviour which the Police arent interested in,or dont have the staff to Police them.And I would not attempt to go over to join them as probably but not necesarily would get the reply from them to Piss off.I would not take that chance leaving Other half in van.It seems others are braver to leave the relative security of their Motorhome at 3am to go see and try to join in with the FUN!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2019)

We were in Berwick last year the carpark overlooking the town.
I think it’s hayloden hill car park.
We arrived the Friday night via a tight single track road, with no proper passing places. Friday night was quiet just us,but Saturday night was totally different.

Around 8 they started to appear, driving about like idiots, smoking hash, they would drive down the narrow road with their engines screaming to McDonald’s come back eat the food throw the waste out of the car. Then in full view of us and girls who were with them expose themselves and pee into the bushes. One girl even went for a pee again in full view of us. Then were all drinking alcohol playing loud music and cursing and swearing. My wife started to feel very uncomfortable and wanted me to call the police, but I thought that would only make matters worse for us. Around 4 they all drove off full of drink and drugs. 

All I would say in their favour is they never bothered us, and had I been alone I would have slept through it all. But my wife did not feel safe at all.

Next morning the carpark was littered with rubbish, and you could smell the urine from the bush where they had been relieving themselves. We got all of the rubbish and put it into the bin. Then we headed home. If I ever go back there it will only be mid week lesson well and truly learned.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 22, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Fisherman I agree.Yes I was also young once but didnt behave in this manner and I did own a car being a banger i/e a cheap Viva which was all I could afford.I didnt go to car parks to do donuts play, loud music,chuck my Mc Donalds wrappers out the window or Pee up the rear of someones property.And todays generation do have some responsible members of society who can behave.Unfortunately there are gangs who get together to be annoying to others.I agree with Asterix that we are in THEIR back yard but it doesnt excuse their annoying behaviour which the Police arent interested in,or dont have the staff to Police them.And I would not attempt to go over to join them as probably but not necesarily would get the reply from them to Piss off.I would not take that chance leaving Other half in van.It seems others are braver to leave the relative security of their Motorhome at 3am to go see and try to join in with the FUN!



There was no mention of littering,loud music or urinating,although admittedly I've never been good at reading between the lines. Going over to admire their cars and have a chat will do a lot more to build bridges  than hiding inside letting your imagination run wild. Most of them you will find are decent young people having a good time in a usually empty car park.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 22, 2019)

Asterix said:


> There was no mention of littering,loud music or urinating,although admittedly I've never been good at reading between the lines. Going over to admire their cars and have a chat will do a lot more to build bridges  than hiding inside letting your imagination run wild. Most of them you will find are decent young people having a good time in a usually empty car park.




Who said anything about imagination running wild.You say Reading between the lines are you thinking we make this up?Im not hiding in my van wondering whats happening.When one witnesses through ones eyes the behaviour mentioned as also Fisherman witnessed check his above reply then I dont want to build bridges.Maybe you do!


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2019)

Asterix said:


> There was no mention of littering,loud music or urinating,although admittedly I've never been good at reading between the lines. Going over to admire their cars and have a chat will do a lot more to build bridges  than hiding inside letting your imagination run wild. Most of them you will find are decent young people having a good time in a usually empty car park.



Sorry but I did not imagine the litter, loud music, urinating, drinking drugging and then driving, and the cursing and swearing loudly in Berwick. It was not a figment of my imagination. And I was not hiding anywhere, I don’t hide, if you knew me you would not accuse me of hiding. But my wife did not feel safe so I thought best to stay with her, not heading outside to confront a bunch of drunken morons.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 22, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Who said anything about imagination running wild.You say Reading between the lines are you thinking we make this up?Im not hiding in my van wondering whats happening.When one witnesses through ones eyes the behaviour mentioned as also Fisherman witnessed check his above reply then I dont want to build bridges.Maybe you do!



Here is the original post,I see no mention of any of those things that you are now bringing up to justify your position,no mention of any of that in the entire thread until you brought them up.

"Did you have any problem with the boy racers ?

Last time we stayed it was bloody awful to the point of me calling rhe police when their " game " got dangerous.

Seeing how close they could get to us at what seemed like 50MPH +.

The police never came and we will never go back there."


----------



## peecee (Sep 22, 2019)

As the person who first posted about the Hawick Airs can I say I was quoting MY experience on a given day at a given time ,I didn't intend it to become a debate on hooliganism or how we should react to it . Chill please guys .


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 22, 2019)

As the Borders local I have passed on some concerns to the local councillors.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> As the Borders local I have passed on some concerns to the local councillors.



Hi borders,

There have been other threads on here mentioning problems at Hawick, but praising your council. This is not the first thread mentioning problems at Hawick particularly at weekends.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 22, 2019)

Asterix said:


> Here is the original post,I see no mention of any of those things that you are now bringing up to justify your position,no mention of any of that in the entire thread until you brought them up.
> 
> "Did you have any problem with the boy racers ?
> 
> ...





 I thought this Is a Forum.A Forum is a place to discuss things.I was just discussing our experience of Hawick Aire no more no less that is why I brought up as you put it **those things**.I dont have to justify myself or my position to anyone including you


----------



## mickymost (Sep 22, 2019)

mickymost said:


> I thought this Is a Forum.A Forum is a place to discuss things.I was just discussing our experience of Hawick Aire no more no less that is why I brought up as you put it **those things**.I dont have to justify myself or my position to anyone including you




And I was not the only forum member on this Thread bringing up these points and remember again we are on a forum to discuss things.Fisherman also has experienced the poor behaviour of the youth of today mentioned earlier on this thread ,I dont see you having a go at his posts


----------



## mickymost (Sep 22, 2019)

peecee said:


> As the person who first posted about the Hawick Airs can I say I was quoting MY experience on a given day at a given time ,I didn't intend it to become a debate on hooliganism or how we should react to it . Chill please guys .




I was just saying what happened to us on a given day at a given time no more no less just to possibly help others who may go there and have to put up with what we did,if you dont want others to comment on your post then maybe dont post.I am fully chilled here BTW


----------



## Asterix (Sep 22, 2019)

mickymost said:


> And I was not the only forum member on this Thread bringing up these points and remember again we are on a forum to discuss things.Fisherman also has experienced the poor behaviour of the youth of today mentioned earlier on this thread ,I dont see you having a go at his posts




I'm not "having a go" at anyone's posts,just pointing out that you (and fisherman) are referring to problems that were never mentioned previously by Wooie,hence my tongue in cheek response about reading between the lines. You've both brought up points to counter my first post by bringing up things that hadn't been previously mentioned ie littering,urinating etc.
You're both being very judgemental about young people out enjoying life,and yet that's exactly the sort of thing that is directed against the MH,WC community by people that have no understanding or empathy to our chosen lifestyle/hobby and judge us on the poor standards of a minority. Glass houses and all that.


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I know that fisherman but as it has obviously not been resolved I thought to give the authorities a nudge.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 22, 2019)

Asterix said:


> You're both being very judgemental about young people out enjoying life,and yet that's exactly the sort of thing that is directed against the MH,WC community by people that have no understanding or empathy to our chosen lifestyle/hobby and judge us on the poor standards of a minority. Glass houses and all that.



If a bunch of retired people pissed in plain sight, littered all over the place, drunk then drove their cars, I would say exactly the same about them.
I know lots a great teenagers who would never carry on like that, and that goes for the vast majority of young people today. But what I witnessed in Berwick that night goes beyond boisterous behaviour, and young ones letting of steam.  
You know nothing about me or my understanding of young people, you are being judgemental yourself towards me and others on here.
Being young, middle aged or elderly is no excuse for appalling behaviour.


----------



## mickymost (Sep 23, 2019)

Asterix said:


> I'm not "having a go" at anyone's posts,just pointing out that you (and fisherman) are referring to problems that were never mentioned previously by Wooie,hence my tongue in cheek response about reading between the lines. You've both brought up points to counter my first post by bringing up things that hadn't been previously mentioned ie littering,urinating etc.
> You're both being very judgemental about young people out enjoying life,and yet that's exactly the sort of thing that is directed against the MH,WC community by people that have no understanding or empathy to our chosen lifestyle/hobby and judge us on the poor standards of a minority. Glass houses and all that.





There are ways to enjoy life which dont include the behaviour Fisherman and myself witnessed and have mentioned to your annoyance on this thread. I dont feel Fisherman and I are being Judgemental as you state.As I said earlier there are many in the young generation who can behave and dont go out of their way to annoy others in the community even if we are in Their Back Yard as stated.And many who get annoyed by the MH WC community dont have anything better to do than to try to stop us from enjoying what we do.If a minority of motorhome/campervan owners were behaving in the same way as the Boy Racers at Hawick Aire or in other places I would be saying the same thing on here so am not just picking on the young people as you are trying to claim.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 23, 2019)

Well guys I started working as soon as I turned 15,my first two pay packets went straight into a relatively high powered car that enabled me to become one of those hated boy racers. I didn't set out to annoy anyone and myself and friends always chose secluded roads,car parks etc for that same reason (and to avoid police attention). I didn't expect to run into people camping in those areas,and if I had would probably have ignored them and carried on doing my thing,which is why I defend their right to do the same now,back then wild camping was almost an unknown,so it was never an issue....cops on the other hand,were.
Yes it may affect us adversely but there's much worse things youngsters could be doing,so instead of criticizing them,try a bit of understanding as that is much more likely to breed a bit of respect on both sides.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 23, 2019)

Asterix said:


> Well guys I started working as soon as I turned 15,my first two pay packets went straight into a relatively high powered car that enabled me to become one of those hated boy racers. I didn't set out to annoy anyone and myself and friends always chose secluded roads,car parks etc for that same reason (and to avoid police attention). I didn't expect to run into people camping in those areas,and if I had would probably have ignored them and carried on doing my thing,which is why I defend their right to do the same now,back then wild camping was almost an unknown,so it was never an issue....cops on the other hand,were.
> Yes it may affect us adversely but there's much worse things youngsters could be doing,so instead of criticizing them,try a bit of understanding as that is much more likely to breed a bit of respect on both sides.



Asterix I am talking about drinking and smoking dope then driving, urinating into bushes in public, and dumping litter. Not what you did. I highlighted that they ignored us at Berwick. I never felt threatened but my wife did.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 23, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Asterix I am talking about drinking and smoking dope then driving, urinating into bushes in public, and dumping litter. Not what you did. I highlighted that they ignored us at Berwick. I never felt threatened but my wife did.



I'm aware that's what you are talking about but if you refer back to my first post,none of those issues had been highlighted previously,only kids racing about in cars,which is the only thing I was defending.


----------



## Borders2 (Sep 23, 2019)

I emailed yesterday and tonight had a phone call from a local councillor. He has police contacts and will bring this issue to their attention as he fully understands the problem being a motorhomer himself. 

B2


----------



## caledonia (Sep 25, 2019)

Craik Forest car park south of Hawick is a nice place well out the road of boy racers and the like.


----------

